# Minn Kota US2 / Lowrance Chirp



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Quick question, on Minn Kota's US2 compatibility chart Lowrance Elite is listed. Does anyone know if that includes Chirp Elite models? I question this since HDS Gen 3 is listed as well, and the Gen 3 has Chirp.

Thanks!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

You can only use the sonar option from your unit through the us2 transducer. You cannot use the chirp, di, or si options. You would have to get the trolling motor transducer for your unit to run the other options from the bow.


----------



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

polebender said:


> You can only use the sonar option from your unit through the us2 transducer. You cannot use the chirp, di, or si options. You would have to get the trolling motor transducer for your unit to run the other options from the bow.



Thank you! Appreciate the information!!!


----------

